

Ask HN: How to sure data is safe after 50 years? - stefek99

Just organizing my bits and bobs and I wonder how to ensure this data is secure after 50 years...<p>Are there any existing solutions?<p>Thanks
======
LarryMade2
The one that seems to work historically, is take pictures or make it into a
book, then lock it in a safe.

I would say the best practice would be don't ignore it for 50 years, every
time new technology looks to overtake old, you need to revisit your data and
convert it to whatever technology seems robust enough to to work with.

------
ahazred8ta
The ceramic M-Disc lasts forever [http://www.mdisc.com/what-is-
mdisc/](http://www.mdisc.com/what-is-mdisc/) \-
[http://shop.cintrexav.com/m-disc-
archival-p31.aspx](http://shop.cintrexav.com/m-disc-archival-p31.aspx) \-
[http://www.hdmediaservices.com/blog/now-offering-m-disc-
tech...](http://www.hdmediaservices.com/blog/now-offering-m-disc-technology-
your-data-etched-in-stone.html)

For smaller files in the 100KB - 1MB range, optical paper is a reasonable
option.
[http://google.com/search?q=optar+paperback](http://google.com/search?q=optar+paperback)

